# Help!



## peterCooper (Feb 2, 2008)

Now I've gone and done it. 
I racked my MM AJ Chianti last week. To seal it I bought three of the multi size bungs and used one. Unfortunately, I pushed too hard and the bung is about half an inch below the neck of the carboys. 

Any ideas on how to get it out? Or techniques not to try?

Am I embarrassd? ]


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you have any wall anchors that expand when inserted into sheetrock? Even a Clothes hanger that you can put a hook in the end. You must have a bigger carboy then standard or are not using a multi fit bung as there is no way in heck thet you could get one of those stuck in a normal carboy. I can barely get it in 3/4 of the way and thats where it really starts to taper.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 2, 2008)

I think I'd use the clothes hanger. Or a crochet hook. If it's into the wine itself, try to get it turned so the narrow end is coming out first.
Bert says it should hold your carboy straw better this way though.
Good luck!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 2, 2008)

If you don't have a crochet hook (great one PWP!!) how about a long thin screw with a head small enough to fit thru the bung hole. Then work it out with the head on the edges of the hole.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 2, 2008)

Im going to assume that the bung has a hole where the airlock fits into. I have had this problem and this is the solution. Take out the air lock, get a screw driver, insert in into the hole and pry out the bung. Done .


Scuba


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 3, 2008)

Bert was the one who suggested the crochet hook. When I pushed one of the rubber ones all the way in I used a chopstick to perform the Scubaman method.


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 6, 2008)

The bung does not have a hole in it.
I just checked back and..... AAARGHHH it wasn't a multifit it was 

4652Gum Stopper #6.5 Solid Rubber
The resources page indicates that it fits the carboys. It does, if you don't go at it like a mad thing!


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 6, 2008)

So... I'm thinking Gorrilla glue, Hot wire


----------



## grapeman (Feb 6, 2008)

Peter you will likely ruin it one way or anoter so why not get a corkscrew and screw it in the stopper and pull it out!?


----------



## Poacher (Feb 6, 2008)

If you are worried about ruining it push it threw and then put wine in another container. Then you take a rolled up towel to pull the plug back threw. I know it will work on a cork but not sure about the rubber plug.


----------



## K&GB (Feb 6, 2008)

I also recently bought bungs for my 5 and 6 gallon carboys to replace the multi-fit bung/airlock combo. I noticed when pushing the bungs in that they seemed to go in too easily and too far. Now I'm concerned that they may not be tight enough to make a good seal. I haven't even thought about how to get them out yet. Any advice on ensuring a good seal would be appreciated.


Ken


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like you have carboys with larger openeings...or...you have bungs that are too small.


We like these Universal Bungs for our carboys..



http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Equipment-Stoppers.asp


----------



## Joanie (Feb 6, 2008)

Those are my favorite too, NW. I like that they have a lip on them so they can go only so far in the carboy plus the lip gives you something to grip if they're stuck!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats what I use on all my carboys also.


----------



## K&GB (Feb 6, 2008)

I use those as well during fermentation, but I thought you were supposed to switch to solid bungs during bulk aging.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 6, 2008)

Right now I have a red bulk aging with an airlock on it. I assumed that was fine.


Scuba


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 7, 2008)

It is. I assume there's k-meta in the airlock?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2008)

I never use solid bungs as barometric pressure can push a solid bung out or severe temp changes also. In my opinion, solid bungs should only be used in barrels as the wine breaths through the wood and the barrel expands and contracts with the wine.


----------



## K&GB (Feb 7, 2008)

Switched back to multi-fit with airlocks tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2008)

Just keep an eye on the fluid level as it does evaporate over time.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 8, 2008)

I use solid bungs on empty carboys only.


----------



## masta (Feb 8, 2008)

I concur not using solid bungs on bulk aging carboys since my one attempt resulted in the bung being popped out as Wade described and discovered days later!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 8, 2008)

I recently aquired some older carboys that are threaded, and have screw caps with them. Do you think the pressures could damage them if I tried to use them for bulk aging?


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 8, 2008)

well I've learned something then. 
I have a bung in another carboy, but I taped it down with duck tape as well so it wouldn't pop out. 

Aaaah...duck Tape


----------



## masta (Feb 8, 2008)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> I recently acquired some older carboys that are threaded, and have screw caps with them. Do you think the pressures could damage them if I tried to use them for bulk aging?




Should not be a problem so long as the batch didn't not begin to ferment again due to improper stabilizing after sweetening or MLF.


----------

